# Apprentice engine maker 1900-1907



## Thos (Dec 3, 2021)

Is there someone who can direct me to information about ship's apprentices and engineers?
I am researching some Maritime history for a book on my grandfather who served as a marine engineer for the Ellerman Hall and City Lines from 1905 – 1925. He did his apprenticeship as an engine maker/boilermaker at the Cammell Laird shipyards at Birkenhead.
Is there any information available on what work/learning was involved for such apprentices during their apprenticeship?
During the period 1900 – 1925 what were the roles of the various ship’s engineers?
When did most steam ships switch from coal to oil?


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

Can't tell you about a shipyard apprentice but I served my apprenticeship as a mechanical fitter with the MOD ( started in 1969) and then went to sea as an engineer where I worked on ships and rigs for 43 years mostly as a Chief Engineer.
The first year was in an apprentice training workshop learning how to use hand tools (hammers, chiesels, files, etc there was a lot of filing ) and various machines such as lathes, boring and grinding machines etc..
Second year was in the main workshops doing a similar process.
Third year was out on the plant repairing and maintaining various process machinery but as it was the MOD (Ministry of Defence) I would have to kill you once I told you what worked on ( had to sign the offical secrets act)
Fourth year back in the main workshop, for the second, third and fourth year I was always working as an apprentice to a time served journeyman mechanical fitter . I also attended day release collage once a week during my apprenticeship.

Worked for about 6 months as a time served mech fitter then went to sea as a Junior Engineer with Denholm's, this was where I really learned my trade working on steam turbines, gas turbines and diesel driven ships. Once I had enough sea time I went to Glasgow Nautical collage for two stints of three months and gained a Second Engineers ticket, then again for my Chief Engneers ticket.

I am sure there must be a few on this site who served their time in shipyards and could give you more details.


----------



## Thos (Dec 3, 2021)

John, Thank you for your response. For a non-nautical-mechanical person this gives me some idea of the work involved.


----------



## SCYS (2 mo ago)

Thos said:


> Is there someone who can direct me to information about ship's apprentices and engineers?
> I am researching some Maritime history for a book on my grandfather who served as a marine engineer for the Ellerman Hall and City Lines from 1905 – 1925. He did his apprenticeship as an engine maker/boilermaker at the Cammell Laird shipyards at Birkenhead.
> Is there any information available on what work/learning was involved for such apprentices during their apprenticeship?
> During the period 1900 – 1925 what were the roles of the various ship’s engineers?
> When did most steam ships switch from coal to oil?


I'd be interested in this too. My father was an apprentice at Camel Laird in Birkenhead around 1914-16ish, and became a 7th engineer on TSS Ixion in 1922.


----------

